# R.I.P.?! How'd it happen?



## Doghund (Jul 10, 2005)

I had a lovely beta named simply "Blue" whom I rescued from Wal-Mart. He had been placed in the same cup as another beta. I mentioned it and the employee poured both of them into the sink. but Blue was still alive! So I saved him and brought him home. His fins healed and we moved him to a 75gal. above ground koi pond. About two weeks later we added two goldfish. They were very gentle and never bothered him, but he was always flaired up at them. We thought it was funny. he would turn side-ways at them and was always puffed up chaseing the smaller goldfish. He seemed healthyer than ever. But this morning he was on the bottom of the tank, still puffed up, his fins in perfect shape. My mom thinks he had a heart attact. What do you all think happened?
:rip:


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

It's hard to tell without more details about his set up, but it's not a good idea to keep bettas with goldfish. They need completely different water conditions and this probably had something to do with it.


----------



## Doghund (Jul 10, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> It's hard to tell without more details about his set up, but it's not a good idea to keep bettas with goldfish. They need completely different water conditions and this probably had something to do with it.


 Well, the pond is outside on our porch. I live in Louisiana, so its humid and hot right now, but the water has stayed cool. It has a gravle bottom and several different types of pond plants he was doing really well. The only difference I can think of is that yesterday my mom added an air pump because her goldfish looked out of breath. But other than that I can't think of anything... :sad:


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, like Imbrium said, they need diff. conditions. bettas are tropical fish, and therefor prefer warm water, while as goldfish like cooler water. And what do you mean by puffed up? was his body literally bigger than normal? was he flaring?


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

so u understand wat wer trying 2 tell u the amonia killed ur betta goldfish giv off a lot of ammonia


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Yep, everyone else already told ya, but I'll tell you again. Goldfish shouldn't be kept with any fish besides other goldfish, they give off way too much amonia, and they like cold water, however bettas like higher temperatures. At least you saved him from walmart, and I'm sure he was a happy betta in the 75 gallons, but the amonia just got to him...sorry for your loss....


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Alisha said:


> Yep, everyone else already told ya, but I'll tell you again. Goldfish shouldn't be kept with any fish besides other goldfish, they give off way too much amonia, and they like cold water, however bettas like higher temperatures. At least you saved him from walmart, and I'm sure he was a happy betta in the 75 gallons, but the amonia just got to him...sorry for your loss....


I kept my goldfish with...umm...I forgot what it was called, I just call it a sucker fish and they got along just fine.


----------

